# Totaler JvaME Anfaenger - will Emulator starten.



## jago (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand in simplen Schritten darstellen wie ich den JavaME Emulator starte und eine Applikation (liegt als .jar vor) starte?

So habe ich mir das vorgestellt:

1. Lade http://... herunter und installiere es.
2. Starte den JavaME Emulator mittels folgendem Command...
3. Lade die Application D:\app\app.jar mittel folgendem Command in den Emulator


Danke,
jago


----------



## Backwardsman (13. Mai 2008)

> 1. Lade http://... herunter und installiere es.


das sollte man mit einer suchmaschine schon selbst rausfinden können


> 2. Starte den JavaME Emulator mittels folgendem Command...
> 3. Lade die Application D:\app\app.jar mittel folgendem Command in den Emulator


die punkte hättest du dir sparen können, wenn du nicht so faul gewesen wärst, selbst herauszufinden von wo man den emulator herunterlädt. nachdem installieren hättest du nämlcih gemerkt, dass du deine .jad-datei nur doppelklicken musst und schon hätte der emulator das midlet gestartet!


----------



## MiDniGG (14. Mai 2008)

@Backwardsman: Naja. Nicht zwingend... Nokia schnappt sich gerne die .jad-Dateien... Weiß nicht wie das ist, wenn das WTK danach installiert wurde... Aber Nokia ist auf jeden Fall sehr eigensinnig 

Mist. Wollte grad noch als Argument nehmen, dass man bei Google nicht sofort nen WTK findet, wenn man "Java ME Emulator" eingibt. Aber leider ist sofort der erste Eintrag ein direkter Link zu Sun... ^^


----------

